# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Automated guided vehicles, Hi-Tech Robotic Systemz Ltd., Gurgaon, Haryana, India

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hi-Tech Robotic Systemz Ltd.

hitechroboticsystemz.com/Lean-Material-Flow-Systems-electric-forklift-and-other-AGVs.html

hitechroboticsystemz.com/industrial-warehousing-systems.html

----------


## Airicist

Novus Jack AGV in action

Published on Aug 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Novus Carry

Published on Dec 19, 2017




> Different variants of Novus Carry working on Natural Navigation

----------


## Airicist

Novus drive - driverless kit

Published on Jul 19, 2017




> Novus Drive is a kit for industrial indoor vehicle for converting them into Driverless vehicle.
> 
> Novus Drive can integrate into any electric Forklift, Reach truck, Stacker and Pallet jack.

----------

